

Show HN: My project to complement wikitravel.org with pictures. - shreyansj
http://www.picitravel.com

======
jewel
This seems to work well. It'd be nice if you could filter out images that
aren't travel related, e.g. for "china" I got
[http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4071/4429271873_cb6163e9e1_q.j...](http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4071/4429271873_cb6163e9e1_q.jpg).

~~~
shreyansj
Yeah, sometime a few images slip in that are not travel related. It mostly
happens because that image is tagged with one of the travel destinations in
that search query. In this case, the image was tagged as 'Beijing'.
Nevertheless, I will try to improve my search results.

